

Demoscene nostalgia: Future Crew's Second Reality - drKarl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtCW-axRJV8

======
drKarl
And as a bonus, the Making of:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIIBRr31DIU>

Amazing what this guys could do with so little memory and CPU.

